# AKC search?



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

Did you go to the registration section and search for transactions? The only thing I've ever found is the transaction when the dog was registered.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

*SN81225510, is not yet registered or was registered prior to January 2004.*


*If the dog has not been registered yet, you will need to send in the registration form via the USPS. The dog cannot be registered online.*
*If you believe the dog has already been registered, please contact Customer Service at [email protected]*
That is the message I get from inputing there numbers.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Is SN81225510 your puppy's number, or the number of one of his or her parents?


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

Is it possible he/she was registered before 2004?


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

That was peanuts moms number next to it is the date 01-05.So His dads was before 2004 it was 08-01.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

PeanutsMom said:


> *SN81225510, is not yet registered or was registered prior to January 2004.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*SN81225510 came up as Amber's Autumn Sunrise when I input it in the AKC site. That number did not produce any data on the OFA site.*


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

The date next to your dog's AKC registration number is the date he or she was entered into the Stud Book, so would be the date of the first litter produced by either a sire or a dam.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

That was his moms number.I need to just go ahead and register him.Can't do it online for some reason.His mom was Amber's Autumn Sunrise and his dad was Sir Docker Of Cedar court.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

PeanutsMom said:


> That was his moms number.I need to just go ahead and register him.Can't do it online for some reason.His mom was Amber's Autumn Sunrise and his dad was Sir Docker Of Cedar court.


Let's start from the beginnig. When you bought him, did you get an individual registration slip for him? It would have Mom & Dad on it, date of whelping, a place for you to put in your chosen registered name, and it would have a Litter Registration number - something like SNXXXXX/01 or 02 or 03, etc, at the end, depending on the number of puppies in the litter. It would have a place to check sex and color. The breeder would have signed the back, indicating that on such and such a date, the puppy was sold to you. You, as new owner, would complete the new owner section, sign it, date it, and send it to the AKC with your registration fee (the cost is dependent on whether you order a pedigree or not..)
If you have this slip (it used to be called the "Blue Slip") then you mail that in. I do not recall ever registering an individual puppy online, only a litter.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

If your puppy came to you with the individual registration slip from the breeder, there should be a PIN number on that form that will allow you to register him online. (I've always just mailed mine in). If the slip has no PIN, you must mail it.
If you didn't get one of these slips at all, it may mean that the breeder never registered the litter.


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> I do not recall ever registering an individual puppy online, only a litter.


 
I registered my Cooper online.It was quite easy and convenient.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

Thier is no pin so I can't do it online.I didn't buy him.He was bought buy a womans daughter who didn't take care of him so my husband brought him home.I am just curious on the AKC thing.Not a huge deal but can be interesting.I have his registration application where his litter was registered just haven't sent it in yet and was looking up his parents.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

PeanutsMom said:


> Thier is no pin so I can't do it online.I didn't buy him.He was bought buy a womans daughter who didn't take care of him so my husband brought him home.I am just curious on the AKC thing.Not a huge deal but can be interesting.I have his registration application where his litter was registered just haven't sent it in yet and was looking up his parents.


I'm not sure what determines whether a litter would have a PIN number, or not. Just mail it in. And since you do have his sire and dam's registration numbers, you can research your own pedigree and clearance information. It's easy, and can be fun and informative.


----------



## nrhareiner (Feb 27, 2007)

If the breeder registers the litter on line then when they get the paper work back from AKC it will have the codes so to speek to register each pup on line also. When I got my Corgi Pat registes her litters on line so Libbys paper work had what was needed to register her on line if I wanted. Abby my Golden did not as her breeder registed the litter the old fashond way.

Heidi


----------

